# Silent BitFenix Prodigy?



## adridu59

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*CPU Cooler:* NZXT HAVIK 140 90.3 CFM CPU Cooler ($59.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($144.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($74.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($94.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($295.66 @ Newegg)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic G 550W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1080.56
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-10 15:19 EST-0500)_

That Caviar Blue WD10EZEX althrough being a Blue it's WD's fastest consumer drive right now and very quiet.

The HD 7950 is a great card and should be great for 3D modeling.


----------



## Sean W.

the fans that come with the prodigy are awesome. since i got my prodigy and had my first hands on experience with them i have bought 8 more. they are awesome, super quiet at 12volts and at 7 volts are completely inaudible. i have them in just push on my UT60mm 240 rad at 7 volts ( around 700rpm) and they keepy my cpu well under 50°C even at full load.

i am planning a new build in a Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 and i am going to have a 360 and my 240 rad in there and will be doing push pull on all the rads with my Bitfenix Recon fans at about 600 rpm. i expect it to be inaudible.


----------



## Zalcor

Is that 360 watt PSU enough for overclocking? How will the 670 be powered, the PSU only appears to have 1 6pin pcie?


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I was concerned about the cooler, but MaximumPC says it is quite.
Quote:


> Once mounted, the Havik performed admirably, besting the Hyper 212 Plus in our stress test by nearly 18 degrees Celsius and slightly outcooling the Prolimatech Armageddon, our Best of the Best air cooler. And it didn't sound like a jet turbine doing so-the fans were remarkably quiet. At $75, we'll accept the slightly cheap-feeling mounting bracket. NZXT's first cooler is great for overclocking.


----------



## Zap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> *CPU:* *Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($94.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Video Card:* Galaxy GeForce GTX 670 2GB Video Card ($349.99 @ Newegg)


I would suggest a lower end graphics card because the OP stated that 8800GT level performance was fine for his non-gaming needs.


----------



## thomthom

Great feedback folks! Thank you very much!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zap*
> 
> I would suggest a lower end graphics card because the OP stated that 8800GT level performance was fine for his non-gaming needs.


As long as it's quiet I'm ok with it. But I do wonder how the stock fans of the new Geforce cards are. Because my recent cards, 6800GT and 8800GT was both too noisy and I had to replace their fans with custom quiet ones.

I know that "quiet" is quite relative, but for me it's near silent. I'm so bothered by the noise that I want a system where I need to put my face right up to the fan to be able to hear the noise. In a quiet room with no TV, and no people talk I don't want any hum or buzz.

So if all the components in adridu59's list meets that demand it then sounds like a pretty solid build!


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zalcor*
> 
> Is that 360 watt PSU enough for overclocking? How will the 670 be powered, the PSU only appears to have 1 6pin pcie?


You're perfectly right, I'll edit my post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zap*
> 
> I would suggest a lower end graphics card because the OP stated that 8800GT level performance was fine for his non-gaming needs.


Yea but for 3D modeling... that said an AMD card would probably be a better choice for their significantly memory bandwidth and better value.

*thomthom*, are you okay with an AMD card?

- You're speaking from past experiences it seems with the drivers, an AMD card should perform better and be cheaper than a GTX 670, also has 3GB vs. 2GB and wider memory bus.

They talk about 3D modeling here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1292801/hd-7950-or-gtx-670/0_20
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/369280-15-nvida-cuda-graphic-cards-pleas

Not to mention that AMD cards are far better for GPGPU tasks.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zalcor*
> 
> Is that 360 watt PSU enough for overclocking? How will the 670 be powered, the PSU only appears to have 1 6pin pcie?
> 
> 
> 
> You're perfectly right, I'll edit my post.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zap*
> 
> I would suggest a lower end graphics card because the OP stated that 8800GT level performance was fine for his non-gaming needs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but he said he was doing some GPU-accelerated 3D modeling... with that said I guess he's speaking from past experiences since these days an AMD card would be better for this considering their superior memory bandwidth and better value...
Click to expand...

And higher heat output and thus more required fans speed and more likely more noise.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *./Cy4n1d3\.*
> 
> And higher heat output and thus more required fans speed and more likely more noise.


I have to say: nope, or not significantly at least.

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/21-Temperature-Load,2979.html
Here GTX 670 load temp 72°C vs. 76°C for the HD 7970. (Gigabyte Windforce 3x)

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/25-Noise-level-Load,2983.html
And here GTX 670 load noise 39.30 dB vs. 39.40 for the HD 7970. (Gigabyte Windforce 3x)

That's 4 degrees more for the same noise amount, and you get a cheaper and better card with the HD 7950.


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> *thomthom*, are you okay with an AMD card?
> 
> - You're speaking from past experiences it seems with the drivers, an AMD card should perform better and be cheaper than a GTX 670, also has 3GB vs. 2GB and wider memory bus.


I really do not trust ATI card any more. It wasn't that long since my IT manager replaced my Quadro card with what he said was state of the art ATI card - while it might have had good specs, it was just too unreliable. Lots of glitches that ruined my workflow. In general, on the forum I frequent for my 3D software ATI cards often craps up with issues. I'm quite admant that I want an nVidia card as it's proven stable for the work I do.


----------



## thomthom

I should note that I work a lot with OpenGL applications - and this is where ATI seem to fall short. Had it been DirectX based it might have been another story.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> I should note that I work a lot with OpenGL applications - and this is where ATI seem to fall short.


I don't think so, according to this benchmark:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/workstation-graphics-2012/09-Cinebench-11.5-OpenGL,3132.html


----------



## thomthom

Specs and benchmarks are one thing. Real world experience is another. I've had too many issues with ATI cards for the work I do. It's not performance - it's stability.


----------



## StayFrosty

Get a GTX 580 then, from what I've heard they're much better than the GTX 600 series in terms of anything that's not gaming; noise might be a problem though.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Get a GTX 580 then, from what I've heard they're much better than the GTX 600 series in terms of anything that's not gaming; noise might be a problem though.


Yea 500 Series are much better for anything GPGPU or rendering.


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Get a GTX 580 then, from what I've heard they're much better than the GTX 600 series in terms of anything that's not gaming; noise might be a problem though.


So replacing the original heatsink and fan is needed?
Seeing how the graphic card appear to be side mounted near the wall of the case, might it be some height restrictions for any replacement components here?


----------



## thomthom

Given the list in post #2 http://www.overclock.net/t/1358915/silent-bitfenix-prodigy#post_19252187 by adridu

Looking away from the graphic card right now, are these components all very quiet, near silent?


----------



## nubbinator

The Havik is good, but the Thermalright True Spirit 140 or Macho Rev.A perform a little better and are quieter, you just need to double check that they won't encroach on your PCIe slot.

I'd also probably swap out the PSU for the 650w Rosewill Capstone-M. 650w is way overkill for you, but the added overhead keeps you in the lower fan speed range even under load. If you want closer to what you'll be drawing, grab the 450w Capstone-M. The Capstone is a fantastic PSU and quiet.

I'd also probably swap the case fans out for something better. The Spectres are quiet, but don't really move much air at all. There are better quiet fans out there that move more air.


----------



## adridu59

Yeah not sure on the cooler clearance... the Macho fits:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/samcatchesides/8387170053/in/photostream/

With an air cooler top fans will be a tight fit:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/samcatchesides/8388258362/in/photostream/

If you want great cheap fans that have FDB bearings, Gelid Silent 12's:
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?p=FAN-FN12SX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> Looking away from the graphic card right now, are these components all very quiet, near silent?


Yes









So, revised list:
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($229.99 @ Microcenter)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77E-ITX Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard ($144.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($75.00 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Plextor M5S Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($94.99 @ Microcenter)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Video Card ($295.66 @ Newegg)
*Case:* BitFenix Prodigy (White) Mini ITX Tower Case ($89.98 @ Outlet PC)
*Case Fan:* Gelid Solutions FN-SX12-10 37.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($9.68 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Gelid Solutions FN-SX12-10 37.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($9.68 @ SuperBiiz)
*Case Fan:* Gelid Solutions FN-SX12-10 37.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($9.68 @ SuperBiiz)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 650W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($89.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Macho Rev. A. (=HR-02 Macho + Support Socket 2011 + Screw Driver) ($49.90)
*Total:* $1099.54
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-02-12 16:00 EST-0500)_

2 front fans, and one top-bottom fan. The rest will be covered by the Macho.


----------



## thomthom

Nice! You guys are great!
I just need to decide on a graphic card now.

...and wait for next paycheck. Got a possible ceiling leak (or some condensation in the ventilation system) last sunday, so until I've worked out what that is I need to be careful with my spendings. At least it gives me time to to work out all the parts for this build.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> I just need to decide on a graphic card now.


Unless you NEED CUDA, it's AMD all-the-way to me. But that's your personal choice.


----------



## Demoscraft

If you want a completely silent BitFenix Prodigy, you should pick up some sound dampening material, and line all the surfaces in it, aside from where the fans will be.

If you can afford it, go all Noctua. Best silence optimised fans that push air like a champ. Or go Gentle Typhoons.

Best fan layout would be two 140mm Noctua's in the front, one 120mm Noctua in the back and leave the top for passive cooling. That combined with sound dampening material, and silent components, would barely be audible. Try get some rubber isolation mounts for mechanical HDD's and make sure that you don't cover the area where the video card intakes or exhausts.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> If you can afford it, go all Noctua. Best silence optimised fans that push air like a champ. Or go Gentle Typhoons.


Noctua's are expensive and SSO2 = FDB.

You're better off with Gelid Silent 12's which are also FDB and quality fans, and $7 a pop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Best fan layout would be two 140mm Noctua's in the front, one 120mm Noctua in the back and leave the top for passive cooling.


The best setup would be 3x intake, 2x in front and one on top-bottom, then the Macho will cover the top-rear slot and will vent through the rear (cutting the grill would be a good idea - maybe replace it with a less restrictive fanguard - but throwing a fan in there will produce excess turbulence so it's better to stick with positive pressure that will help cooling too).

BTW *thomthom*, I see that you're in Norway and you won't find Rosewill Products there (USA only).
What website(s) will you be buying from?


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Noctua's are expensive and SSO2 = FDB.


That's why I said *if you can afford it*.

To be fair, two high quality, silent fans will be able to provide adequate cooling to the interior components, with one exhaust and passive cooling through the top mesh.

Sound dampening material is also a must in a silent PC.


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Unless you NEED CUDA, it's AMD all-the-way to me. But that's your personal choice.


Yea - I stay fixed with nVidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> BTW *thomthom*, I see that you're in Norway and you won't find Rosewill Products there (USA only).
> What website(s) will you be buying from?


Not 100% sure. There doesn't appear to be too many Norwegian shops that sell BitFenix Prodigy case. So I might buy that separately and try to find most at mpx.no (they're good, quick and reliable). But it's quite possible I buy from multiple sources. I figured I'd work that out after I nailed the parts I need.


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> SSO2 = FDB


I'm not familiar with these abbreviations. What do they mean?


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> I'm not familiar with these abbreviations. What do they mean?


SSO2 = Self-stabilizing Oil-pressure 2 bearing. It's a modified FDB bearing proprietary to Noctua.

FDB = Fluid Dynamic Bearing


----------



## thomthom

I'm starting to look at components at shops local to me / Norway.

What about this motherboard:
ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD, Socket-1155

Along with the Intel® Core i7-3770K Processor that was recommended earlier in this thread.

Any good?


----------



## thomthom

Not finding the Plextor SSD anywhere close by. What should I look for in SSD harddrives?

Also, I don't find Rosewill PSU's.

I try to find most of my parts at mpx.no - they are very quick and usually got a decent price:
http://www.mpx.no/k/kc.aspx?bn=10057

What about Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 620W PSU ?

Oh, and RAM? Do one really notice a big difference in speed between the different types?


----------



## thomthom

ASUS GeForce GT 640 2GB DirectCU Silent
Would this be too big?


----------



## nubbinator

It's a good motherboard, just really expensive for what you get.

With SSDs, you're looking for speed and reliability. I'm not sure what size you're looking for, so check out the Intel SSDs, Samsung 840 Pro, or OCZ Vector or Vertex 4.

Haven't seen any reviews on the PSU, so can't say anything to it's quality. The 650w or 750w XFX XXX Edition or Corsair HX650 should all be good for you.

There's not a massive difference in performance in most tasks. Just grab 1600MHz CL9 or so RAM.

The video card would be fine, but you don't want that low end of an Nvidia GPU. At minimum you want a GTX 650, preferably something a little stronger if you're going to stick with Nvidia.


----------



## thomthom

Regarding the graphic cards, how can I tell a low end from a high end? GT vs GTX? The numbering?

As for the motherboard, I could settle with a cheaper one then?
At the MPX site I try to buy most the stuff from, which one would be sufficient?
http://www.mpx.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=10492&mfr=&filter=A00046.K10730.


----------



## gentlepro

You can see that in numbering. 610 < 620 < 630 < 640... Between some gpu's are TI versions that are in the middle of the two: 650 < 650 Ti < 660. I would recommend something like 660, an ASUS model (they are very quiet, check out some reviews).

The ASUS motherboard supports more cpu coolers, because the socket is in the middle, on other motherboards the socket is right next to pci express slot so larger cpu coolers block that slot, and you can't use graphics card...
So if you found a cpu cooler that is compatible with non-ASUS board (p8z77-i deluxe) then go for it.


----------



## gentlepro

I meant if you found cpu cooler that is compatible with other motherboards (like asrock z77e-itx) then go for that mobo and cpu cooler... if you can't find one that can fit your needs go for asus model...


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentlepro*
> 
> You can see that in numbering. 610 < 620 < 630 < 640... Between some gpu's are TI versions that are in the middle of the two: 650 < 650 Ti < 660. I would recommend something like 660, an ASUS model (they are very quiet, check out some reviews).


How much difference is there between a 640 and 660?
I mean, I currently have an old 8800GT - which is good enough. Wouldn't a cheaper 640 be good enough as well then? Considering the 660 is about three times more expensive.


----------



## nubbinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> How much difference is there between a 640 and 660?
> I mean, I currently have an old 8800GT - which is good enough. Wouldn't a cheaper 640 be good enough as well then? Considering the 660 is about three times more expensive.


There's a massive difference. Just take a look at this benchmark comparison. Nvidia's GT cards are a joke and I never recommend them, not even for HTPCs. AMD's low end cards are always better.

If you have to stick with Nvidia, at the very least get a GTX 650, though I'd recommend something a little nicer.


----------



## azanimefan

everyone in this thread's definition of silent is a bit off any definition i've had.

I've built a few pcs for people in audio-recording, and believe me when i say silent is a must. There are ways to pull performance out of a silent build without going too nuts. Here is some suggestions for the OP. Ditch the bitfenix... like most small itx cases it's got too little space and not enough airflow to make a silent rig easy with performance parts.

This is a passively cooled build, which will fit your needs nicely.

CPU: i7-3770S
CPU Cooler: Nofan CR-95C
Motherboard: MSI z77a-GD65
Ram: 2x Samsung MV-3V4G3/US (2x2gb) ddr3 1600 -> 8gb total
GPU: 2x HD 7770 xfire
GPU Cooler: 2x Accelero S1 PLUS
PSU: SeaSonic SS-520FL
Case: Fractal Design Define R4 with Window Black Pearl Silent ATX Mid Tower Case

Now there will need to be some modification to make the gpu heatsink work with the xfire cables... (you'll probably need to bend some fins to fit it through... though it's not as hard as it sounds... a leatherman is all you need to do the job)... then you stick a few (2) slow spinning nocturas in the front and bottom of the case, and get a little airflow in there...

I'd be amazed if you ever really need the fans, so the case's fan controller could be a lifesaver... you could turn them on and off as you need. Overall, this build should be close to 0db. Granted we aren't using your perfered Nvidia... however, nvidia 5xx series are power hogs and space heaters which won't work with that heatsink. The only 6xx series that will work with it is the 650/650ti and those are junk. 2 hd7770 in xfire are about as strong as a 660ti... for a few dollars less... better still you can passively cool them.

The PSU and CPU coolers are both passive... all you need from the fans is a little air movement to keep things from getting too warm inside the case from time to time. The motherboard was chosen for it's efficient design, which lowers power consumption and the resulting heat... there might be "better" overclocking boards out there... but few boards which will limit energy and heat issues like this one.


----------



## AlphaC

Lots of ambiguity here with respect to the applications you run. The choice of Quadros below $1000 is scarce though. You're basically relegated to the Quadro 2000 which is super weak (Specwise), and the Quadro 4000 which is Fermi architecture from 2010. Only the $1700+ Quadro K5000 is Kepler architecture.

AUTOCAD? go Geforce. http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/AutoDesk-AutoCAD-2013-GPU-Acceleration-164

CUDA app with OpenGL? Go Quadro.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> I really do not trust ATI card any more. It wasn't that long since my IT manager replaced my Quadro card with what he said was state of the art ATI card - while it might have had good specs, it was just too unreliable. Lots of glitches that ruined my workflow. In general, on the forum I frequent for my 3D software ATI cards often craps up with issues. I'm quite admant that I want an nVidia card as it's proven stable for the work I do.


If you're running Maya, I do ask you consider AMD Firepros (not Radeons, which are crap in professional apps). In particular, the W5000. http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/AutoDesk-Maya-2013-GPU-Acceleration-166


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> everyone in this thread's definition of silent is a bit off any definition i've had.
> 
> I've built a few pcs for people in audio-recording, and believe me when i say silent is a must. There are ways to pull performance out of a silent build without going too nuts.
> 
> CPU: i7-3770S
> CPU Cooler: Nofan CR-95C
> Motherboard: MSI z77a-GD65
> Ram: 2x Samsung MV-3V4G3/US (2x2gb) ddr3 1600 -> 8gb total
> GPU: 2x HD 7770 xfire
> GPU Cooler: 2x Accelero S1 PLUS
> PSU: SeaSonic SS-520FL
> Case: Fractal Design Define R4 with Window Black Pearl Silent ATX Mid Tower Case


You must be trolling.

2x7770 will be loud as balls, and will also be awful performers compared to a 7870 which you could buy for the price of the 2x7770's.

The i7-3770s is like a 3770k that has been shot in the foot, pointless. For a silent gaming machine you'd want an Intel i5 3570k. Not AMD as they produce hotter temperatures, resulting in louder fans working harder to cool.

Also 2x2gb kits equalling 8gb, seems silly. Go for 2x8gb sticks and get Dual Channel.

CPU cooler seems like a cheap off-brand and there are _much_ better, near silent CPU coolers.

I only agree on the case and PSU. However, if OP wants a truly _silent_ BitFenix Prodigy, he should invest in sound dampening material. You can pick it up from an Automotive shop quite cheap.


----------



## thomthom

I'm fixed with the case - I've even ordered it. I keep the computer in my living room because I do not have any other place. So I want to keep it small.

I'm also fixed with nVidia. Over the last five years that has worked best for me so I'm sticking with that.
(I model and render with SketchUp. While I don't that that as much at home any more because I do that at the office I do develop plugins for SketchUp on the side. I also use Rhino from time to time.)


----------



## thomthom

ASUS GeForce GTX 650 1GB PhysX CUDA
GTX650-DC-1GD5
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=760882

Anyone familiar with the noise level of this one?
I find it hard to find reviews for specific models. Nor do any of then list dB.


----------



## thomthom

If I want to insert a DVD player - will it be hidden behind a lid in the case - so the front still looks white? Or do I need to find a white DVD player?


----------



## adridu59

Yeah, 650 is midrange through (Nvidia uses GTX for two-thirds of their lineup these days...).

The Gigabyte is cheaper and has a bigger fan:
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=761563

But I'd look at the MSI 660 Ti TFIV if you want something decent:
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=761500

The CM PSU you mentioned is very mediocre, I'd go with the CX500M instead:
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=773374

As for the SSD, the Vertex 4 is sold for a great price but they need to restock it (ETA 1st March):
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=752848
Else there's the Crucial M4:
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=630675

For the motherboard you're obviously looking at the P8Z77-I Deluxe since there's not much choice anyway.

As for the memory I'd get the 1.35v Crucial Ballistix VLP:
http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=770202

Great price, based on newer 30nm IC's from Micron, overclocks on avg. to 2133+.


----------



## thomthom

This page seems to give a quick and simple overview comparison of graphic cards:
http://www.hwcompare.com/13617/geforce-8800-gt-512mb-vs-geforce-gtx-650/


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> This page seems to give a quick and simple overview comparison of graphic cards:
> http://www.hwcompare.com/13617/geforce-8800-gt-512mb-vs-geforce-gtx-650/


They compare raw specs of the cards which mean nothing, checkout Tomshardware charts, there's a lot of different benchmarks.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> You must be trolling.
> 
> 2x7770 will be loud as balls, and will also be awful performers compared to a 7870 which you could buy for the price of the 2x7770's..


Read the build again. I'm replacing the GPU's fan/heatsink with a passive GPU heatsink. And the performance of 2 7770 in xfire is a bit higher then a 7870... just short of a 7950 actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> The i7-3770s is like a 3770k that has been shot in the foot, pointless. For a silent gaming machine you'd want an Intel i5 3570k. Not AMD as they produce hotter temperatures, resulting in louder fans working harder to cool.


The i7-3770s benches better in video editing and encoding then the i5, which is what the OP is planning on using this build for. It isn't the overclock chip the i5 is, that's true... but it's designed to be run at much lower idle voltages... which when using a PASSIVE cpu cooler means less heat, and a cooler case overall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Also 2x2gb kits equalling 8gb, seems silly. Go for 2x8gb sticks and get Dual Channel.


you don't know what you're talking about if you're knocking the best chip of ram ever made for ddr3. unfortunately it only comes in 2gb chips...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> CPU cooler seems like a cheap off-brand and there are _much_ better, near silent CPU coolers.


Read the reviews... not only does it work... but it works better then the stock CPU coolers... all 100% passive. This CPU cooler has kept an overclocked i5-2500, drawing something in the range of 150W TPD cool enough to not throttle back...

This is not a cheap nockoff... it's VERY expensive and very effective (the best 100% passive CPU cooler on the market). The OP wanted silent... this build is 0db. You can't get more quiet. Have you ever heard a 0db system? it's wild... the only way you can tell its on is the lights on the case... or the PC monitor. There is absolutely no noise from them.

I'm sure you know your PC parts and systems... but this is my job... Making dead silent systems for audio studios is a niche market, but this is how its done. I admit you have to make sacrifices on the performance of the system... i mean any time you're forced to use a 7770 in a system, you know you're gonna be a bit on the underwhelming side of things... but in the end... crossfired they're actually fairly solid. And its really the best card you can stick a 100% passive GPU cooler on..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> I only agree on the case and PSU. However, if OP wants a truly _silent_ BitFenix Prodigy, he should invest in sound dampening material. You can pick it up from an Automotive shop quite cheap.


yes... you can mod the bitfenix case to make it quieter... but that will just exasperate the temp issue... which means the OP will need to invest in either stronger (and louder) fans, or he'll have to compromise by going with energy and heat efficient pc parts. When building a quiet system, you're forced to recognise that sometimes what makes an ideal gaming build is not always what makes an ideal silent system. For example, in that effectively insulated bitfenix case mod we're talking about people are talking about stuffing GPUs like a 7950 or 670 in it... those are space heaters. the sound dampening of the case will just exacerbate the temp problems those GPUs will cause.

Really if he's wedded to a bitfenix, he should be looking at something far more modest with this system... like a 560ti (with an aftermarket gpu cooler, like an ARCTIC Accelero Twin Turbo II ) + i3-3220... that type of system wouldn't have the heat issues even with all the thermal insulation being used for sound dampening around it.


----------



## thomthom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> The i7-3770s benches better in video editing and encoding then the i5, which is what the OP is planning on using this build for.


No - that is not what I'm planning on using it for... [/quote]


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> I'm fixed with the case - I've even ordered it. I keep the computer in my living room because I do not have any other place. So I want to keep it small.
> 
> I'm also fixed with nVidia. Over the last five years that has worked best for me so I'm sticking with that.
> (I model and render with SketchUp. While I don't that that as much at home any more because I do that at the office I do develop plugins for SketchUp on the side. I also use Rhino from time to time.)


Ok... then lets talk about sound dampening, and performance.

The 5xx line of nvidia cards is better for your desired use then the 6xx line. The trick is the 5xx line of nvidia cards are all power hogs and space heaters. Which means we'll likely have to replace the reference gpu cooler with a 3rd party part.... in order to keep the temps and noise level down. Generally the Artic Accelero series is some of the best 3rd party _quiet_ gpu coolers around.

Something like the 560ti would be in the sweet spot for performance/price/noise/temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> ASUS GeForce GTX 650 1GB PhysX CUDA
> GTX650-DC-1GD5
> http://www.mpx.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=760882
> 
> Anyone familiar with the noise level of this one?
> I find it hard to find reviews for specific models. Nor do any of then list dB.


again... the 6xx lineup is poor for your needs... and the 650ti even worse then the rest of the 6xx lineup.

GPU 101: When looking at GPUs for both Nvidia and Radeon, the 2nd number is the "performance" number, the first number is the generation number.

So a 5xx would be last gen gpu... and the fair comparison between nvidia cards would be a 550 to a 650. they're both from the same "performance line" only different generations. the 560ti is not in the same performance bracket of the 650ti... frankly, the 560ti will spank the 650ti. Because even though its from an older generation, its from a higher performing more feature rich "class" of GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> If I want to insert a DVD player - will it be hidden behind a lid in the case - so the front still looks white? Or do I need to find a white DVD player?


there are white DVD players. the doors to those dvd players are plastic... you can paint them too. and no... it's not hidden behind a door.


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> No - that is not what I'm planning on using it for...












sorry... read a 4 page post and lost the original purpose of the build.

3d modeling would make the i7-3770k the ideal choice.

it would also make the choice of GPU a bit harder... generally you'll want an nvidia... but i think i'll change my advice from the 560ti to a Quatro... unfortunately those GPUs are like thousands of dollars. They are however specifically designed for your needs. something to think about. If that's outside your budget... you'll likely need something like a 570 or 660ti... i stick with the suggestion of using an aftermarket cooler.

might just ditch the ram i suggested and go with some 8gb kits for 16gb total... you'll need all the ram you can get...


----------



## TheDon83

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/EWGj

Completly silent build. Optional u could choose to put an 230MM Bitfenix spectre pro fan in there to have some air flow going. Apart from that almost everthing is silent.

Note that that CPU cooler price is not added on the total. The cpu cooler would cost around $115 depending on the curency. (No idea if its available in the us or where u are from).

If you could suffice till now with just an 8800GT then the GT 640 would defenitly suffice.


----------



## gentlepro

To the upper post: What the hack is that for a power supply? That's small form factor psu and it has very litlle fan that will make noise levels go in the sky...








You should be fine with noise levels of asus gtx 650 (and performance too - i think you don't need hihgher performance card if you are ok with 8800GT). They (aus) make quiet nvidia chip based cards.

Somethink like be quiet or noctua cooler with low noise adaptor (noctua fans are little bit noisy on 12v) will be okay, there will be always sound from hdd, you stated you have hd network, so i think hdd's are not in the same room, for ssd something like vertex 4, intel 330 and 520 (intel drives are slower with some types of data), 840 pro, m4, ...

i7 3770 will be okay if you don't need overclocking, 8gb ram is enough - 2× 4GB ram sticks, asus p8z77-i deluxe is mobo to stay with.
For power supply, you can't go with fanless in bitfenix prodigy, but something like x-series from seasonic or platinum (with fan), fans on this psu's will not spin until reached certain %. again, be quiet puts quality fans from them in psu's from them, like straigh power e9 480w...
You DON'T need to go completely fanless for quiet system, and there will always be something that you could hear, for example electrical noise...
Quiet, high quality fans will do the job.


----------



## gentlepro

Something like this should be ok:

- ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
- Intel Core i7 3770
- Corsair Vengeance 8GB Low Profile
- Be Quiet! Shadow Rock Topflow / Noctua NH-L12 with upper fan only
- ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti DC2
- Seasonic G-550W


----------



## gentlepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentlepro*
> 
> Something like this should be ok:
> 
> - ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> - Intel Core i7 3770
> - Corsair Vengeance 8GB Low Profile
> - Be Quiet! Shadow Rock Topflow / Noctua NH-L12 with upper fan only
> - ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti DC2
> - Seasonic G-550W


And, going with i5 3570 won't hurt that much. If you have budget, go with i7.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentlepro*
> 
> Something like this should be ok:
> 
> - ASUS P8Z77-I DELUXE
> - Intel Core i7 3770
> - Corsair Vengeance 8GB Low Profile
> - Be Quiet! Shadow Rock Topflow / Noctua NH-L12 with upper fan only
> - ASUS GeForce GTX 650 Ti DC2
> - Seasonic G-550W


Prodigy can fit tower coolers like Phanteks... no need to get low profile coolers.









see http://www.rccsys.com/g3/var/albums/Build/BitFenix-Prodigy/PB155266.JPG (http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club/2590#post_18608409)
Quote:


> Q: What is the maximum clearance for CPU coolers on Prodigy?
> Prodigy maximum CPU cooler height = 175mm


- http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/chassis/prodigy#support


----------



## Demoscraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azanimefan*
> 
> Read the build again. I'm replacing the GPU's fan/heatsink with a passive GPU heatsink. And the performance of 2 7770 in xfire is a bit higher then a 7870..


Just a quick heads up about the BitFenix Prodigy

*It is a Mini-ITX Case and can only take one GPU.*


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demoscraft*
> 
> Just a quick heads up about the BitFenix Prodigy
> 
> *It is a Mini-ITX Case and can only take one GPU.*


yeah... and the build was ditching the prodigy for a bigger case.

Didn't realize the OP already bought the prodigy when I made that post. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Zboy

i too wanted to build a prodigy, while being concerned about noise. first thing i'd say is if you haven't already, check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club as there are a lot of people there who have valuable information regarding the prodigy. a few things to note about the case:

-all prodigy cases excluding the black have a solid front panel with very small slits on the sides. while there is airflow from the front, it is very restricted
-the power supply is placed directly under the motherboard. your cpu may get warmer than it would be in a regular case, especially if you use a fanless or hybrid power supply
-the cpu cooler sits next to the graphics card, which will inevitably warm up the air around it

with the prodigy, it is not favorable to use a fanless cpu cooler. if you did, you would probably want to add case fans - which imo would defeat the purpose of a fanless cooler. also, most full sized tower coolers will fit, but they don't fit on all motherboards - the main issue is that the standard itx mobo design places the cpu bracket very close to the pcie slot, so if you fill that slot with a graphics card you wouldn't be able to use several tower coolers, and you definitely wouldn't be able to use a larger cooler. the only z77 motherboards that can fit both a large cooler and a graphics card are made by asus and evga (the asus board is cheaper and better, imo)

to give you an idea of what you might/might not want, here's a picture of my build, and a list of the parts i want to highlight



asus p877z-i deluxe
phanteks ph-tc14pe
asus 660 ti
seasonic x650
230mm black bitfenix spectre

the asus motherboard allows me to set custom profiles for its 2 fan headers (one of them allows down to 20% fan speed, while another only goes down to 60%) i'm using the cpu cooler reviewed here http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1291-page6.html and i'm controlling it with asus software to keep it quiet. i had a 7v low-noise adapter laying around so i used that on the 230mm fan, which is also being controlled with the asus software.

the graphics card i'm using was reviewed here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_660_Ti_Direct_Cu_II/27.html and i can vouch for it being very quiet - i can't even tell the difference between idle and gaming. overall, asus is the king of gtx 600 cards in terms of noise. across the board, their cards have the lowest level of output noise, and the gap between noise at idle and load is very tight. msi also has quiet cards, but they aren't as quiet as asus'. for example, msi's 670 at idle is as loud as asus' at load. noise difference between idle and load for the asus card is 1 dBa, while noise difference for the msi card is over 10 dBa, which is more than twice as loud as it is at idle

and finally there's my seasonix x650. i run it in hybrid mode so the fan doesn't spin unless it reaches a certain load. the one i'm using is an RMA replacement, as my original purchase had coil whine. i RMA'd that one with newegg, only to recieve another one with coil whine. i emailed seasonic about this, and they told me that this was an issue between their power supplies and asus/asrock motherboards, but it has since been fixed. the replacement they sent me has been working flawlessly, without producing any sort of annoying noises. this was all happened less than a month ago, within the span of a few weeks - so "bad" units may still be out there (this problem occurs in several of seasonic's hybrid/fanless units) corsair's refreshed AX series that uses a hybrid fan also has this problem (seasonic OEM), but their AXi counterparts (different OEM) do not

with this configuration, my build is not silent - but it is very quiet. i usually can't hear my computer above ambient daytime noise. at night, i can hear a very quiet but acceptable "woosh" sound from the fans. it's not "noisy" at all, and if i put my headphones on i can't hear it


----------



## gentlepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i too wanted to build a prodigy, while being concerned about noise. first thing i'd say is if you haven't already, check out this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1279693/bitfenix-prodigy-owners-club as there are a lot of people there who have valuable information regarding the prodigy. a few things to note about the case:
> 
> -all prodigy cases excluding the black have a solid front panel with very small slits on the sides. while there is airflow from the front, it is very restricted
> -the power supply is placed directly under the motherboard. your cpu may get warmer than it would be in a regular case, especially if you use a fanless or hybrid power supply
> -the cpu cooler sits next to the graphics card, which will inevitably warm up the air around it
> 
> with the prodigy, it is not favorable to use a fanless cpu cooler. if you did, you would probably want to add case fans - which imo would defeat the purpose of a fanless cooler. also, most full sized tower coolers will fit, but they don't fit on all motherboards - the main issue is that the standard itx mobo design places the cpu bracket very close to the pcie slot, so if you fill that slot with a graphics card you wouldn't be able to use several tower coolers, and you definitely wouldn't be able to use a larger cooler. the only z77 motherboards that can fit both a large cooler and a graphics card are made by asus and evga (the asus board is cheaper and better, imo)
> 
> to give you an idea of what you might/might not want, here's a picture of my build, and a list of the parts i want to highlight
> 
> 
> 
> asus p877z-i deluxe
> phanteks ph-tc14pe
> asus 660 ti
> seasonic x650
> 230mm black bitfenix spectre
> 
> the asus motherboard allows me to set custom profiles for its 2 fan headers (one of them allows down to 20% fan speed, while another only goes down to 60%) i'm using the cpu cooler reviewed here http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1291-page6.html and i'm controlling it with asus software to keep it quiet. i had a 7v low-noise adapter laying around so i used that on the 230mm fan, which is also being controlled with the asus software.
> 
> the graphics card i'm using was reviewed here http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_660_Ti_Direct_Cu_II/27.html and i can vouch for it being very quiet - i can't even tell the difference between idle and gaming. overall, asus is the king of gtx 600 cards in terms of noise. across the board, their cards have the lowest level of output noise, and the gap between noise at idle and load is very tight. msi also has quiet cards, but they aren't as quiet as asus'. for example, msi's 670 at idle is as loud as asus' at load. noise difference between idle and load for the asus card is 1 dBa, while noise difference for the msi card is over 10 dBa, which is more than twice as loud as it is at idle
> 
> and finally there's my seasonix x650. i run it in hybrid mode so the fan doesn't spin unless it reaches a certain load. the one i'm using is an RMA replacement, as my original purchase had coil whine. i RMA'd that one with newegg, only to recieve another one with coil whine. i emailed seasonic about this, and they told me that this was an issue between their power supplies and asus/asrock motherboards, but it has since been fixed. the replacement they sent me has been working flawlessly, without producing any sort of annoying noises. this was all happened less than a month ago, within the span of a few weeks - so "bad" units may still be out there (this problem occurs in several of seasonic's hybrid/fanless units) corsair's refreshed AX series that uses a hybrid fan also has this problem (seasonic OEM), but their AXi counterparts (different OEM) do not
> 
> with this configuration, my build is not silent - but it is very quiet. i usually can't hear my computer above ambient daytime noise. at night, i can hear a very quiet but acceptable "woosh" sound from the fans. it's not "noisy" at all, and if i put my headphones on i can't hear it


Very nice post and built too. On other motherboards cpu socket is not in center, so you can use only few cooler that don't block pci-express slot. On p8z77-i deluxe you can have tower coolers.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> Regarding the graphic cards, how can I tell a low end from a high end? GT vs GTX? The numbering?


A 600-series geforce card is like a step backwards from 500 for anything apart from gaming. Current cards are a utter joke when you aren't gaming unless you BADLY need CUDA, OpenCL is soon coming in full swing and AMD is very promising on that aspect
My past 3 AMD card changes for my friends made them very happy because they are better and more stable with less driver snafus
A HD7850 Dual-X is cool and quiet or you can get a HD7770 Vapor-X
Or get a HD7750 as you can get passively cooled versions like the SAPPHIRE ULTIMATE HD 7750

As for 500-series to get decent flops you have to step up to the GTX550 Ti at least which is a power hog and will require a HUGE heatsink. Not worth it IMO. Simply because the HD7750 only draws 50W and the GTX550 Ti twice that. (And that's like the lowest 500 series you can find easily. 400-series is worse, it's like the bulldozer of nvidia except it's actually good if you ignored the fact it required a nuclear station to power it)

And yeah, double 7770s is a daft idea, a single 7850 will munch 2 x 7770s and he neither can he put 2 because it's a prodigy damn it (Benchmarks prove it, 7870 will definitely eat up plus you don't get microstuttering) AMD cpu's are also a daft idea. Hot & Slow comes to my mind every single time i hear Zambezi or Vishera. i7-3770k is the prime choice because it's only 10W more (Thermals will be a problem because of the tiny die in IVB but it's not a problem if you get that massive passive heatsink because i assume you're not going to OC it right?

The Nvidia GT640 is a horrible idea even for HTPC use, on anandtech it's shown to perform consistently much worse than a 7750. A GT640 is a bad bad, horrible idea plus it's actually more power hungry. Probably.


----------



## adridu59

^ He says the truth.


----------



## TheDon83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentlepro*
> 
> To the upper post: What the hack is that for a power supply? That's small form factor psu and it has very litlle fan that will make noise levels go in the sky...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be fine with noise levels of asus gtx 650 (and performance too - i think you don't need hihgher performance card if you are ok with 8800GT). They (aus) make quiet nvidia chip based cards.
> 
> Somethink like be quiet or noctua cooler with low noise adaptor (noctua fans are little bit noisy on 12v) will be okay, there will be always sound from hdd, you stated you have hd network, so i think hdd's are not in the same room, for ssd something like vertex 4, intel 330 and 520 (intel drives are slower with some types of data), 840 pro, m4, ...
> 
> i7 3770 will be okay if you don't need overclocking, 8gb ram is enough - 2× 4GB ram sticks, asus p8z77-i deluxe is mobo to stay with.
> For power supply, you can't go with fanless in bitfenix prodigy, but something like x-series from seasonic or platinum (with fan), fans on this psu's will not spin until reached certain %. again, be quiet puts quality fans from them in psu's from them, like straigh power e9 480w...
> You DON'T need to go completely fanless for quiet system, and there will always be something that you could hear, for example electrical noise...
> Quiet, high quality fans will do the job.


I was really sure i took the 400W X series.. dont understand how it shows that one. Changed it now tough. Thnx for the double check


----------



## azanimefan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> Regarding the graphic cards, how can I tell a low end from a high end? GT vs GTX? The numbering?.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> How much difference is there between a 640 and 660?
> I mean, I currently have an old 8800GT - which is good enough. Wouldn't a cheaper 640 be good enough as well then? Considering the 660 is about three times more expensive.


2 great questions, which need a clear answer.

1)

Ultra - mostly dead designation, once used to denote "most expensive GPU in the lineup" Don't think i've seen an ultra in some years
GTX - High performing Gaming series
GTS - Energy Efficient version of the GTX... think about it as a nerfed version that won't overclock well.
GT - High performing budget Version
GS - Energy Efficient Budget version (mostly dead designation, but useful to know if you're looking at 8xxx or 9xxx series GPUs)
(no designation) - base card (haven't seen one of these in a while either)
Mostly these days the only cards NVidia is putting out will be GTX and GT... just remember the GTX is the "gamer version"... and if you see a GTS remember it's gonna be sorta nerfed.

Now as to numbering, prior to the xxx cards... when we were in the 8xxx and 9xxx series the numbers meant something else. Just know that today there really are only 2 of those cards still readily availible. The 8800 GT/GTX and the 9800 GT/GTX. The 8800 GTX will be better then the 9800 GT.... otherwise, the 9800 > 8800, when the last letters are the same. in the xxx series cards there are 2 numbers that matter... the first and second.

the first number is "GENERATION" of the card.
the second number is the "PERFORMANCE" number of the card

This is almost the same numbering convention that AMD is using with the Radeon HD cards right now. with the first number being the generation and the second being the performance classification of the gpu core structure, and the 3rd number being the performance number *within* that individual core deisgn.

SO

when comparing older to newer cards you'll want to look at the 2nd number and match them up. A 6*7*0 GTX will compare to a 5*7*0 GTX, as they're the same "performance" class, just different generations. Just as a HD 6*85*0 will roughly compare to a HD 7*85*0 with Radeon...

The smaller the "performance number" on the nvidia/radeon, the lower performing the card will generally be.

Generally for Nvidia, the x5x is the lowest end Gaming card you'll find. anything lower won't really be availible... and if it is, it will basically be a workstation card. so a 640 will be so low performing your 8800 (a card 7 generations older) will probably run circles around it. The 550 and 650 cards are still underwhelming... however nvidia added a little bridge number... the "Ti". Whenever you see "Ti" added to the end of the card, think of it as being the "in between" card... or a "plus" version. So a 550ti will perform better then a 550, and a little worse then a 560... Generally speaking the x50ti is the lowest end GPU you'll want to look at.

After this, you just do a little research on the generations. For example, the 5xx generation remains a beastly GPU for Nvidia... the 6xx generation is more optimized for gaming and less optimized for anything else, it's also better on heat/energy use... as the 5xx series was basically a space heater and energy hog (though not as bad as the 4xx series). You probably don't want to look at anything older then a 4xx... frankly anything lower/older then a 480 GTX, will probably be a negligible improvement over your current GPU. So in your case, if you want a step up that you'll apreciate, a 480/560/650ti probably would be the lower end cards in their respective generations you'll be looking at. I wouldn't suggest you go any lower then those.

2) there is a huge performance difference between the 640 and 660. huge. might even be more then x3 difference. The 640 is a really poor performing GPU, more designed for web browsing and spreadsheets then gaming. Where as the 660 is a pretty strong GPU all things considered.


----------



## DaveLT

AAND the 7870 eats it for lunch. Not only on gaming side but also computing power. Check the new benchmarks, it just monsters it.
Kepler desktop cards are really hopeless for anything but gaming (Even so they put up quite a fight but can't hold off AMD on the same price level)
Plus they OC like a god and you can get a Tahiti LE version from Sapphire now (7870 XT 2GB) that uses the great Dual-X cooling solution and actually sometimes wins the 7950 that is fighting with a 670.

AAND the fanboys are going to start raging over the truth


----------



## gentlepro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> AAND the 7870 eats it for lunch. Not only on gaming side but also computing power. Check the new benchmarks, it just monsters it.
> Kepler desktop cards are really hopeless for anything but gaming (Even so they put up quite a fight but can't hold off AMD on the same price level)
> Plus they OC like a god and you can get a Tahiti LE version from Sapphire now (7870 XT 2GB) that uses the great Dual-X cooling solution and actually sometimes wins the 7950 that is fighting with a 670.
> 
> AAND the fanboys are going to start raging over the truth


If you are comparing 660 and 7870 in games, they are pretty similar. Just get the cheaper... If not, (640 and 7870) yes, 7870 eats it. But as OP explained, he doesn't want an AMD card


----------



## Zboy

just a reminder...look at the title of this thread. the 7850 and higher are far from silent - even with asus, they have a higher idle noise and the gap between idle and load is about 20 dBa, or 4 times as loud as at idle


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> just a reminder...look at the title of this thread. the 7850 and higher are far from silent - even with asus, they have a higher idle noise and the gap between idle and load is about 20 dBa, or 4 times as loud as at idle


No.

Idle:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2011-gaming-graphics-charts/2D-Noise,2679.html
Load:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2011-gaming-graphics-charts/3D-Noise,2680.html


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adridu59*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> just a reminder...look at the title of this thread. the 7850 and higher are far from silent - even with asus, they have a higher idle noise and the gap between idle and load is about 20 dBa, or 4 times as loud as at idle
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Idle:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2011-gaming-graphics-charts/2D-Noise,2679.html
> Load:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2011-gaming-graphics-charts/3D-Noise,2680.html
Click to expand...

your links have nothing to do with what i said lol. i'm talking about the current generation

asus 660 ti http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_660_Ti_Direct_Cu_II/27.html
asus 7870 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/HD_7870_Direct_Cu_II/25.html

msi 660 ti http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_660_Ti_Power_Edition/27.html
msi 7850 http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_7850_Power_Edition/27.html


----------



## adridu59

Sorry I meant this:
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/24-Noise-Level-Idle,2982.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2012-vga-gpgpu/25-Noise-level-Load,2983.html

And this:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7870_oc_review,9.html


----------



## Zboy

meh, i guess i should have said "according to techpowerup..." - you can't directly compare numbers between different reviewers for a variety of reasons

my original statement still stands though, and that's even backed up by your links - in the current generation, the 600 series is generally quieter, and asus holds the lowest and tightest ranges for noise (while still maintaining good temps)

here's one speculated cause



better heatpipe contact in the 600 series allows for better heat dissipation and ultimately less noise


----------



## adridu59

For AMD cards Gigabyte/Sapphire/HIS IceQ are great choices too, it's essentially the Asus having conservative fan profiles.


----------



## DaveLT

He doesn't need high performance cards and stop with Nvidia vs AMD, nvidia isn't going to give you more performance at the same price bracket.
A 7750 Ultimate is passively cooled and beats the 640 hands down even before 12.11 drivers


----------



## Zboy

i specifically mentioned earlier that the 7850 and higher are not quiet cards. i don't know what bracket of performance will suit him (there seems to be some disagreement between suggestions), but if he's looking in that range and truly cares about noise, the decision is easy.


----------



## azanimefan

well, considering that the OP wants an nvidia... i'd say this isn't the thread for a team red vs team green pissing contest.


----------



## DaveLT

And then he will be bitten by driver fiascos and the fact that he will pay for a GPU that is slower than what he should have got. (HD7750, the GT640 can't fight with it)


----------



## akromatic

hmm have thought about the 660 DCUII? they are as quiet as quiet goes while being fanned.

none the less this isnt a R v G debate but the OP has specified that he wants nvdia for better driver support (which is true for 3d modeling)


----------



## DaveLT

Which you need computing horsepower in which Kepler gives you nada. They are hopeless for computing horsepower and one will only regret it. (You need the computing horsepower for 3D modelling which is less of raw power but raw computing)
And in which case a AMD will do you better instead even so.


----------



## adridu59

^ That's true and objective AND relevant.


----------



## akromatic

despite all AMD have rubbish drivers beyond gaming. without the right drivers for the 3d modeling work no matter how good the card is it will end up to be rubbish. with that said nvidia actually has the right stuff where AMD would just glitch or display incorrectly and thats crucial to 3d modeling


----------



## gentlepro

iF I Remember correctly, he saoid NO 3D in his work. If the graphics card you have now is okay, just get 640,650,7750, you prefer nvidia so 640,650. Your choice. End of debate.


----------



## adridu59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gentlepro*
> 
> iF I Remember correctly, he saoid NO 3D in his work. If the graphics card you have now is okay, just get 640,650,7750, you prefer nvidia so 640,650. Your choice. End of debate.


It's always good to read at least the first post:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomthom*
> 
> I don't need a high-end performance machine. However, I do some 3D modelling and would like an ok graphic card, an nVidia graphic card as they appear to have the most stable OpenGL support. With ATI I've found just glitches and instabilities.


----------

